# Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe bereits seit 2015? eine Enermax Liqmax II 240, erst auf einem FX8350 und seit einigen Wochen auf einem R5 1600X. 

Das ganze lief mit dem R5 nun auch länger ohne Probleme. Nun habe ich das Problem das sobald ich anfange BF1 zu Spielen die CPU Sehr warm wird und die Lüfter hoch drehen.

Ich habe das Gefühl das die Pumpe einfach nicht genug Wasser durch den Radiator fördert. Auf dem ersten cm vom Radiator merkt man das die Luft sehr Warm wird, bei dem zweiten Lüfter z.B. kommt nur noch Kalte Luft. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp woran dies liegen könnte oder wie ich testen kann ob die Pumpe defekt ist? 

Die Pumpe hängt direkt per Adapter an einem 12v Anschluss vom Netzteil. (Gelb+Schwarz) 

Ganz defekt kann sie aber auch nicht sein, da die CPU Temp im Leerlauf stark ansteigt wenn ich die Pumpe vom Strom trenne. 

Danke und Gruß
Benni


----------



## Jeretxxo (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum.

Definiere doch einmal:


> sobald ich anfange BF1 zu Spielen die CPU Sehr warm wird


Wie warm wird sie denn?
Ist denn alles korrekt montiert?


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Hallo und Danke 

So warm das der Pc Sich ausschaltet. Genau Werte kann ich heute Nachmittag nochmal auslesen. 
Da der PC einige Wochen ohne Probleme Lief, gehe ich stark davon aus das es korrekt Montiert ist. (Hatte in den ersten Tagen mit Prime95 getestet und die CPU Wurde nie so Warm das er sich abstellte)
Ist ein guter klecks Wärmeleitpaste drunter, sitzt alles fest, Lüfter pusten nach außen...


----------



## azzih (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Läuft die Pumpe denn überhaupt? Der R5 produziert jetzt nicht nennenswert viel Wärme, die Temperatur sollte hier mit ner Kompaktwakü im 50iger Bereich sein.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Wie warm ist ES DENN das der PC sich ausschaltet? Welche Temperatur in °C?  "Warm" ist leider absolut schwammig bezeichnet.
Hast Du im BIOS evtl. irgendeinen Wert eingetragen ab welcher Temperatur die Kiste abschalten soll?
Mal geprüft ob die Pumpe läuft? Wie sind die Lüfter am Radi eingestellt? Da ich die gleiche AiO mal hatte... auf welche Stufe hast du die Lüfter begrenzt wenn sie denn laufen?

Wenn möglich mal mit HWinfo oder AIDA oder CoreTemp mal die Temps auslesen.
Dazukommend... ein GUTER Klecks WLP? Gerade bei WLP gehts nach der Devise "weniger ist mehr". Erbsengroßer Klecks in die Mitte und dann durch den Anpressdruck des Kühlers verteilen oder direkt verstreichen das sie hauchfein auf dem HS verteilt ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

läuft die pumpe? hast du 2 lüfter oder 1 dran? hmmm hab meinen alten x5677 auf Traum Temperaturen gehabt sprich hab diesen ALL in kühler auch noch hier rum liegen, hab ihn auf /v getrosselt gehabt sehr angenehm und meine cpu hat sie nie beschwert, witcher3 am stück ohne ein Frezz,.

wie viel lüfter hast du denn im gehäuse?


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Mache nachher ein paar Screenshots. HWInfo gib ja zwei Temperaturen aus, eine mit 20°C offset soweit ich verstanden habe, diese war definitiv gestern über 100°C ohne Offset also bei über 80°C.... Dabei ist der PC aber noch an geblieben. 
Mache nachher aber ein paar Screenshots!

Lüfter stehen auf der Mittleren Stufe und am MB angeschlossen. Diese werden auch sehr Laut wenn er Wärmer wird. Blasen also gut Luft raus. Komisch finde ich halt das nur bei dem ersten Lüfter Warme Luft heraus kommt, bei dem zweiten nur in Zimmertemperatur.. 
Mit guter Klecks meine ich einen Erbsengroßen Klecks und dann den Kühler fest geschraubt. Ist auch nicht der erste Kühler den ich einbaue, hab auch Fachinformatiker Systemintegration gelernt. Da traue ich mir schon zu das es die Passende Menge war und auch der Kühler richtig Montiert ist. 

Was die Pumpe angeht bin ich mir halt unsicher. Die LEDs in der Pumpe gehen definitiv an und ich meine auch das sie leicht brummt/vibriert wenn ich einen Finger darauf halte.
Wenn ich sie vom Strom trenne wird die CPU ja auch direkt heißer, also muss sie ja definitiv Wasser fördern. 

Kannst du bei deiner denn fühlen das Wasser durch die Schläuche läuft, wenn du diese leicht mit den Fingern zusammen drückst?


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

also da läuft definitiv was schepp,  80°C im offset, ist schon viel zu hoch Kumpel, welches gehäuse hast du denn? hab so die kleine Vorahnung das sich die Luft bei dir staut, kannst du Fotos von innen zeigen?

bei dir stimmt definitiv was nicht.

hab meinen mit 2 Lüfter betrieben und das mit 7v, bei 12v wird mir die pumpe zu laut fördert dennoch mehr logisch.. aber mit 7v ging es bei meinem x5677 alla i7-980 sehr gut, mit dem ryzen solltest du bessere Temperaturen haben, wie viel TDP zieht deine CPU? eventuell würde ich das mal fixen, die boards neigen gern mal dazu üppige werte anzulegen grade in den spielen kann das zum absturz führen, bei dir frag ich mich wirklich wo der Hund begraben ist?

Ups, habe diesen hier,* Enermax Wasserkühlung Liqmax II 120 (ELC-LMR120S-BS)* ich denk mal mit deinen sollten sogar noch mal bessere werte raus kommen, hat ja 2x120er, und wenn du das willst sogar 4mal.


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Gehäuse ist folgendes:
Fractal Design Define R5 Black, Tower-Gehause schwarz

Hab Vorne 2 Lüfter die reinpusten, am Boden einen der reinpustet und der Radiator hängt am Deckel und Pustet dort raus. 
Änder sich allerdings nichts wenn ich das Gehäuse offen lassen. Fotos mach ich später. Bin noch arbeiten.

Ich vermute ehr das die Pumpe einen defekt hat, hab aber leider keine Idee wie ich es testen kann. Kann ja schlecht den Schlauch abmachen und gucken ob Wasser raus kommt...


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

die pumpe hörst du sprich die hat ja ein 4pin was du an dem Mainboard anschließt, zieh diesen kurz raus, ändert sich das Geräusch weißt du das sie an ist, bleibt das Geräusch gleich wie mit gesteckten kabel, dann liegt der verdacht nah das die pumpe nicht pumpt. du kannst du pumpe auch an dem 3pin anschließen, da sollte sie aufdrehen, da nicht geregelt oder per Adapter an dein netzteil, am 4pin molox, ich glaub bei deinem Zubehör liegt sowas bei sprich in der enermax Packung, pumpe läuft dann definitiv auf 12v, was ja auch übers brett möglich ist, wie gesagt es sind Möglichkeiten wie du es raus findest, aber an sich fühlt man es und hört es auch.

ach übrigens nettes Gehäuse, hmm mir schleierhaft warum das bei dir so ein Problem ist, sprich airflow sollte bei dir ja auch stimmen, hmmm, mit wie viel RPM laufen deine Lüfter? welche Lüfter sind es? die Originalen die dabei waren?


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Das probiere ich gleich nochmal.

Was ich ja sicher sagen kann ist, das die CPU Wärmer wird, wenn ich die Pumpe abziehe (Nur Pumpe, Lüfter laufen weiter!).

Danke! Komisch ist ja auch das es einige Wochen problemlos lief.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

ja das ist dann schon logisch das es wärmer wird, schon mal ein Indize das sie geht oder nicht geht,  welche paste hast du denn auf deine CPU? demontiere mal dein kühler und bestreich die cpu mal neu, mit bessere Paste, welche nutzt du denn? fakt ist bei dir müsste es um Welten kühler sein. mich würde interessieren ob sie mit 12v aufdreht, das müsstest du mal auschecken, wenn die das nicht tut dann ist sie auch kaputt, läuft nicht richtig und wäre ein Garantie fall.

hast du deine cpu im bios gefixt sprich vcore?


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Die vcore habe ich nicht gefixt soweit ich weiß. Schau ich gleich auch noch nach. 

Wärmeleitpaste ist diese:
Cooler Master HTK-002, Warmeleitpasten und -Pads

Die pumpe läuft dauerhaft mit 12V !

Danke schon mal für die Tipps soweit!


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

So, wollte jetzt gerade nochmal Screenshots machen, hab Prime95gestartet und nach 10Sekunden ging er aus, hab dann getestet ob sich etwas am Geräusch/Vibrationen ändert wenn ich die Pumpe Stromlos mache... Leider nix.. 
Ich gehe dann mal davon aus das diese Defekt ist und schick die WaKü mal ein... hab zum Glück noch 2Monate Garantie 

Vielen Dank an alle für die Tips und die Hilfe!


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

die paste ist schon mal minderwertig sprich da gibts bessere

Noctua NT-H1 Warmeleitpaste, Warmeleitpasten und -Pads Lite Retail
Arctic MX-4 Warmeleitpaste, Warmeleitpasten und -Pads Lite Retail
Prolimatech PK-1, 5g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 5.55g/1.5ml Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic MX-2, 4g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

liste kann echt lang werden, aber die oben sind schon mal tiptop pasten, was sagt cpu-Z? mach mal screen.

ja ich finde es auch sehr merkwürdig und ultra komisch.


----------



## bgersmann (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Ist schon verpackt und auf dem Weg zu alternate... 

Ich hoffe es kommt schnell Ersatz. Die Pasten schaue ich mir Mal an, danke!


----------



## luca96 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Ich habe die selbe Wakü und auch seit 2015, hat meinen i7 4790k @4,5GHz immer unter 65° gehalten, das einzige was ich an ihr bemängel ist, dass die Pumpe gefühlt immer lauter wird.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Was kam denn nun raus?


----------



## bgersmann (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Bisher noch nichts, ist bei alternate in Bearbeitung... Dauert immer etwas bei denen...


----------



## KonterSchock (6. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

jetzt was neues?


----------



## bgersmann (7. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Leider nein, hab mir jetzt einen Scythe SCMG-5PCGH gekauft, damit ich wieder an PC kann. Denk ich werde das Ersatzgerät dann verkaufen, da ich nicht übertakte brauch ich den eigentlich sowieso nicht..


----------



## KonterSchock (7. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Sind die Werte nun besser?


----------



## bgersmann (8. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Naja, leider nicht direkt, hatte erstmal das selbe Problem.
Nachdem ich die VCore auf 1,35V fix eingestellt hab läuft er jetzt ordentlich. 
Habe jetzt 5min Prime95 am laufen und er hat sich bei 72,5°C eingependelt, damit kann ich leben.
Vielleicht hab ich da entweder ein Sonntags Board oder ein Sonntags Ryzen bekommen. Normal kann das aber nicht sein, dass er so schnell so heiß läuft sobald die VCore etwas nach oben geht... ?


----------



## KonterSchock (9. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Nimm mal ein aktuelles Spiel und guck was die cpu dann macht, Prime reizt zwar ganz schön die cpu aber im Alltag sieht das ganze anders aus, laufen deine spiele? 

Glaub Nicht das du sonntags ware hast, darfst halt nicht vergessen, wir reden hier über ein 6 Kern, was ich nur komisch finde ist, das du mit dem neuen kühler nix groß verändert hast, liegt das Problem am Gehäuse/airflow?


----------



## bgersmann (9. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Zum zocken kam ich bisher noch nicht, werde ich heut Abend mal testen. 

Airflow glaube ich nicht, der Kühlkörper wird ja nicht mal groß Warm...


----------



## bgersmann (9. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Jetzt aktuell bei etwas Youtube hat er 33°C und beim zocken lag er bei ca. 60°C. scheint also alles in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

ja total, jetzt passt es ja.

darf ich fragen was du so zockst?


----------



## bgersmann (10. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

BF1 hauptsächlich. Zwischendurch mal ne runde Stronghold Crusader 2, aber nur offline


----------



## KonterSchock (10. August 2017)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Bf1 hmm langweilig für mich, ich steh grade in der Luft mit den pc spielen deswegen frag ich.


----------



## NilsDasSchnitzel (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Hey, lustigerweise hatte ich exakt das gleiche problem damals auch 2015 den liqmax II für meinen fx8350 geholt und dann 2017 den Ryzen 1600x geholt und da drauf geklatscht. Gestern bin ich dann gegen meinen Rechner gestoßen und die cpu wurde auf einmal einfach 10° heißer als sonst.... dann hab ich nen luftkühler den ich noch da hatte drauf gemacht (geht einwandfrei) und den enermax hab ich dann mal komplett auseinander gebaut, der war voll mit dreck also die kupfer platte hat auf der rückseite diese kleinen "Kühlfinnen" die waren komplett verstopft. Hab das ganze ding dann mal geputzt und überlege nun ihn wieder aufzufüllen ..... aber erstmal reicht die luftkühlung.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

@NilsDasSchnitzel
Bekommt man die Liqmax wieder Dicht verschraubt? Weil als Modular wird sie nicht beworben, zumindestens kann ich dies der Beschreibung nicht entnehmen.
Sollte sie sich wiederbefüllen lassen, setzte auf starken Korrosionsschutz ala G48 im gutem Mischungverhältnis mit destiliertem Wasser.


----------



## NilsDasSchnitzel (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax II 240 Problem zu Heiß*

Ich Gehe mal stark davon aus, dass sie wieder dicht ist, sie hat auch eine kleine füll öffnung auf der seite.


----------

